# Question on Saddles



## nordy643 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

My fiancee has expressed interest in riding with me so I have taken her on a couple of road/MTB rides. One of her main complaints is pain in the crotch area after riding more than 30 minutes - and then subsequent soreness thereafter for a day or two. Granted, she is using one of my secondary bikes so it's a men's saddle but I am wondering - do the women's saddles make a considerable difference in the feel on the bike compared to riding on men's saddles? She is wearing Pearl Izumi women's cycling shorts, so I don't think that those are the issue.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She needs to go to the LBS and shop for a saddle. 

To answer your question, Yes and No. It depends on what's comfortable for her. 

I use Specialized Romin saddles, which are unisex.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't use a man's saddle (or none that I've tried so far), it hurts within the first 5 minutes. As il sogno stated, go to your local bike store and see if they have saddles she can try out.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Some shops have loaner saddles. Of course any saddle might (will?) hurt until the bum toughens up.


----------



## Lindy B. (Jun 20, 2013)

I got lucky with the first saddle I tried, the Specialized Oura women's saddle, size 143. I love how it's a bit curved and has a nice cutout to protect the girl bits. The guy at my LBS who sold me my CAAD 10 and races professionally also uses this saddle. It did take a while to toughen up the bum as Mike T. said, I know for me it did. 

Getting a loaner saddle if you can find a shop that has them would be my suggestion. Our local Trek store loans out Terry saddles which I've heard many women love. I tried a Terry Butterfly on our tandem and was in pain within five minutes, so they're not for everyone I guess.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I rode a men's stock saddle for a couple of years, then I bought a women's nashbar saddle for about $30 (I don't see it now) and it was great (so I don't count myself as especially fussy). For xmas I got selle italia diva and it is totally meh. I did also get the cheaper selle SMP trk Selle SMP TRK Lady Saddle - Normal Shipping Ground which I have on my indoor trainer and that is pretty marvelous but just too big for my road bike for my taste. Although I might throw it on if I ever do more than 100 miles. Go to team estrogen forum and look through the posts.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

il sogno said:


> She needs to go to the LBS and shop for a saddle.
> 
> To answer your question, Yes and No. It depends on what's comfortable for her.
> 
> I use Specialized Romin saddles, which are unisex.


I also use the Romin. But for someone in a less aggressive position, I'd suggest trying either the Toupe/Ruby, or Jett. Also by Specialized. 

First, though, read this:
Saddle Comfort and Bike Touring
measure sitbones, and decide if a cutout is needed.

Then, perhaps, encourage her to swing by Team Estrogen Forum.

Probably best to start here.

forums.teamestrogen.com/forumdisplay.php?f=72


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Many bike shops have a device for measuring how wide the sit bones are. This would be a great start because you can then narrow down the choice range to saddles that will actually fit her physique.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My GF went the opposite...she went from a couple women's specific Oura and Ruby saddles to a men's Romin Evo.


----------



## dogcatclime (Aug 1, 2014)

go to your local bike store and see if they have saddles she can try out.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

My wife isn't highly sensitive to saddles like I am. She has three bikes and has used Terry, Selle Italia and Specialized and Brooks saddles over the years. When she wore out her last Selle Italia I bought an SMP Plus as a replacement on her Lynskey. After she had used the SMP for about 500 miles she told me t was the best saddle she had ever owned. 

Saddles are a very personal choice. That said, after using lots of different saddles myself, I now use only Selle SMP Pro saddles on my bikes. SMP just seems to have a very good design and quality workmanship.


----------

